
Why API Design Matters - mariorz
http://lambda-the-ultimate.org/node/3720
======
thangalin
[http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2009/5/24646-api-design-
matter...](http://cacm.acm.org/magazines/2009/5/24646-api-design-
matters/fulltext)

